# three wheel air lockups



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ask for paule .......


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> ask for paule .......
> on sale now from 678.00 reduced to 627.00


----------



## chackbayplaya

dam that shit is nice.. wat do u get for that price???


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> dam that shit is nice.. wat do u get for that price???
> just call me bro ....
> it's 627.00 plus shipping .
> so your looking about $700.00 total .


----------



## kandkt01

does the frame have to be renforce for that


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by kandkt01_@Sep 23 2008, 08:48 PM~11681451
> *does the frame have to be renforce for that
> *


NO SIR .
NOR DO YOU NEED TO FIBER GLASS QUARTER PANEL .
NOR DO YOU NEED CHAINS .........
JUST AIR .............


----------



## slamed64

is it useing a double ported air cyclinder? and do you need to cut any holes in the body for the air cyclinder?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 24 2008, 10:19 AM~11685695
> *NO SIR .
> NOR DO YOU NEED TO FIBER GLASS QUARTER PANEL .
> NOR DO YOU NEED CHAINS .........
> JUST AIR .............
> *


Probably wouldn't hurt to reduce risk of quarters buckling though.


----------



## R0L0

im local... how much to install a complete set up in a 81 2door fleetwood


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by slamed64_@Sep 24 2008, 12:51 PM~11686966
> *is it useing a double ported air cyclinder?  and do you need to cut any holes in the body for the air cyclinder?
> *


ONE SINGLE PORT ....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2008, 12:54 PM~11687005
> *Probably wouldn't hurt to reduce risk of quarters buckling though.
> *


THAT WOULD BE UP TO YOU .
YOU REALLY DONT NEED TOO . 
HYDROS PUT OUT UP TO 4000 PSI 
NITRO OR HILIUM PUTS OUT 500 PSI .


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 24 2008, 12:56 PM~11687025
> *im local... how much to install a complete set up in a 81 2door fleetwood
> *


OF AIR RIDE OR HYDROS ?


----------



## slamed64

so how do you get the rear corner to pull the weight down to get the front wheel of the ground? cause if there is no way to compress and hold the rear corner down it will not pull the front up. I have being trying to find a way to do a standing 3 with my air bags, but there is not enough weight in the rear corner to do so.


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by slamed64_@Sep 24 2008, 01:04 PM~11687143
> *so how do you get the rear corner to pull the weight down to get the front wheel of the ground?  cause if there is no way to compress and hold the rear corner down it will not pull the front up.  I have being trying to find a way to do a standing 3 with my air bags, but there is not enough weight in the rear corner to do so.
> *


WITH THE THREE WHEEL AIR LOCKUPS HIT THE FRONT UP .
THEN HIT THE LEFT OR RIGHT UP . WITH 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS 
WOULD MAKE YOUR RIDE HIT THREE WHEELS .
I GOT A 2006 NISSAN ALTIMA ON BAGS .
I CAN HIT A THREE WHEEL ON A TURN ,


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> WITH THE THREE WHEEL AIR LOCKUPS HIT THE FRONT UP .
> THEN HIT THE LEFT OR RIGHT UP . WITH 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS
> WOULD MAKE YOUR RIDE HIT THREE WHEELS .
> I GOT A 2006 NISSAN ALTIMA ON BAGS .
> I CAN HIT A THREE WHEEL ON A TURN ,


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

>
Click to expand...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya

> dam that shit is nice.. wat do u get for that price???
> just call me bro ....
> it's 627.00 plus shipping .
> so your looking about $700.00 total .
> 
> 
> 
> jus tell me wat u get for that price....
Click to expand...


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Sep 24 2008, 09:20 PM~11690884
> *jus tell me wat u get for that price....
> *


He should be able to tell you exactly, but there's a list on their site
http://www.airlockups.com/home.htm


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by kandkt01_@Sep 23 2008, 11:48 PM~11681451
> *does the frame have to be renforce for that
> *


yes-anything that does a 3-wheel needs to be(you can get away with it in a gbody but in a big body definatly not :no:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 24 2008, 12:19 PM~11685695
> *NO SIR .
> NOR DO YOU NEED TO FIBER GLASS QUARTER PANEL .
> NOR DO YOU NEED CHAINS .........
> JUST AIR .............
> *


Don't you need nitrous or helium or is there a compressor setup that will push 400 PSI plus?

No chains? Does that depend on the car?
This one has chains
http://www.airlockups.com/PressInfo/PressInfo.htm
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0702_..._air/index.html
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0702_...r/photo_06.html


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 25 2008, 12:08 AM~11692131
> *yes-anything that does a 3-wheel needs to be(you can get away with it in a gbody but in a big body definatly not :no:
> *


----------



## DETACHED

got a question id like to see pics of your rear & front install on the altima. if yall dont mind. i see the compressors and tanks and valves but id like to see under the car. also if you used struts are they the 50 dollar bags you have on your site?


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 25 2008, 12:07 AM~11693628
> *got a question id like to see pics of your rear & front install on the altima.  if yall dont mind. i see the compressors and tanks and valves but id like to see under the car.  also if you used struts are they the 50 dollar bags you have on your site?
> *


THOSE AINT $50 DOLLAR STRUTS BRO !


----------



## DETACHED

well hook up some info then. pics would be great too


----------



## double down

> *quote=double down,Aug 28 2008, 06:40 PM~11465266]
> heres my nissan hardbody three wheelin on bags you dont need cylinders call me for more details at (951)928-5545 i can get a 64 to three wheel with out cutting holes in the trunk we are located in romoland ca so if you want it done right the first time give me a call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Sep 24 2008, 07:20 PM~11690884
> *jus tell me wat u get for that price....
> *


A PAIR OF 14INCH CYLINDERS 
A PAIR OF CUPS
A PAIR OF SHOW BALLS
A PAIR OF SPRINGS FITTINGS
8 BOLTS ...................................
NO NITRO OR HILIUM ...............


----------



## CapitalBailBonds

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Sep 24 2008, 08:13 PM~11692199
> *Don't you need nitrous or helium or is there a compressor setup that will push 400 PSI plus?
> 
> No chains? Does that depend on the car?
> This one has chains
> http://www.airlockups.com/PressInfo/PressInfo.htm
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0702_..._air/index.html
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0702_...r/photo_06.html
> *


My rear end is already chrome plated. Do you have to weld powerballs to the rear end to install your setup? Can they mount to the lower control arm on my 65?
Also, my shits a drop. Will the shocks hit my glass window?


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Sep 26 2008, 02:43 PM~11708935
> *My rear end is already chrome plated. Do you have to weld powerballs to the rear end to install your setup? Can they mount to the lower control arm on my 65?
> Also, my shits a drop. Will the shocks hit my glass window?
> *


IT CAN BE MOUNTED TO THE LOWER CONTROL ARMS ,
WE ALSO DID A DROP TOP 65 ,


----------



## CapitalBailBonds

Any install pics? Details welcome


----------



## DETACHED

ive seen the trunk i was looking for pics of the front setup. struts etc etc. then was wondering if the back was bagged or strut bagged. :uh:


----------



## drgndawagn

can u put that on an 93 s-10


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Oct 1 2008, 04:12 PM~11752135
> *can u put that on an 93 s-10
> *


sure, cut set the rear up with a bridge like like you are doing hydraulics.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds+Sep 27 2008, 10:09 PM~11717135-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any install pics? Details welcome
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETACHED_@Sep 29 2008, 03:37 AM~11725637
> *ive seen the trunk i was looking for pics of the front setup. struts etc etc. then was wondering if the back was bagged or strut bagged.  :uh:
> *


Good luck :uh:


----------



## thapachuco

no helium? what psi is needed then? re-sparked my interest...


----------



## nferno

So this is a universal kit?


----------



## drgndawagn

so whats a kit cost with the air CYLINDERS 
or whats the air CYLINDERS cost


----------



## 808DUMP

Any installs on 93-96 fleetwoods yet?... i would love to see some pics of that


----------



## LOWRIDER3

If your looking for the air lock ups cylinders you can find them alot cheaper at the web site called airbagit.com and you will see a air cylinder that looks differen't from the rshydraulics they sell but when you get the cylinder they are the same and airbagit only sells their cylinders for 100 a piece I bought two cylinders from them and got two for a 100 so I would say go there instead of rshydraulics


----------



## DETACHED

airbagit.com is aim industries. ehhh im dealing with there customer service right now .... its not bad but far from the best.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Oct 4 2008, 10:25 AM~11776652
> *If your looking for the air lock ups cylinders you can find them alot cheaper at the web site called airbagit.com  and you will see a air cylinder that looks differen't from the rshydraulics they sell but when you get the cylinder they are the same and airbagit only sells their cylinders for 100 a piece I bought two cylinders from them and got two for a 100 so I would say go there instead of rshydraulics
> *


NO ONE DO THIS! they are con artist, they lie about a lot of things, steal ideas from people. look at the picture of the gauge magazine dancer they have on there, 3 wheel tuck? truck doesn't have air cylinder is doesn't do a tuck. bunch of lies. on top of crappy parts. they have many, many names. because they have to trick people into thinking its a different company.


----------



## dken

im gonna say this. any1 that says you dont need to reinforce for 3 wheel is not some1 id let touch my shit. the psi isnt your biggest problem. its the weight of 1/2 the car bending it at the middle. thats what fucks up a frame!!


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by dken_@Oct 5 2008, 08:34 AM~11782147
> *im gonna say this. any1 that says you dont need to reinforce for 3 wheel is not some1 id let touch my shit. the psi isnt your biggest problem. its the weight of 1/2 the car bending it at the middle. thats what fucks up a frame!!
> *


no joke. the end with the batteries is planted on the ground while the engine and tranny and the rest of the mess is hung out in the air. so you can see how it doesnt matter what means its lifted in, its the fact that half the can is unsupported.


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Who gives two shit's if there a con artist the cylinders were the same ones from rshydraulics and if their at that price you bet i'm going to buy them and everybody sells the same shit ass every other web site out there


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 24 2008, 08:08 PM~11692131
> *yes-anything that does a 3-wheel needs to be(you can get away with it in a gbody but in a big body definatly not :no:
> *


So I have a 1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass and I want to throw those air cylinders in the rear of my car and do I have to reforce the frame or do I have to make the rear quarter panels stronger


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Oct 5 2008, 01:13 PM~11783057
> *Who gives two shit's if there a con artist the cylinders were the same ones from rshydraulics and if their at that price you bet i'm going to buy them and everybody sells the same shit ass every other web site out there
> *


because con artists just take your money and u dont get shit. also, so u know, all parts are not created equally. every1 doesnt get there shit from the same place or there wouldnt be more than 1 place.


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Oct 5 2008, 03:04 PM~11783602
> *So I have a 1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass and I want to throw those air cylinders in the rear of my car and do I have to reforce the frame or do I have to make the rear quarter panels stronger
> *


again. its not the equipment its the actions your doing that require the reinforcement. to put these in you dont need to reinforce. but to 3 wheel u will... but if u think u know better than go ahead. your car will fold in half eventually. whether it be a week or a year it will happen.. :uh:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Oct 5 2008, 12:13 PM~11783057
> *Who gives two shit's if there a con artist the cylinders were the same ones from rshydraulics and if their at that price you bet i'm going to buy them and everybody sells the same shit ass every other web site out there
> *


that's the difference between getting your shit and not getting it smart man. just people get there junk. but to many times they dont get there junk and end up having to by good stuff.


----------



## 94roadmaster

id like to see a video of these. any outthere??


----------



## double down




----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by double down_@Oct 7 2008, 08:35 PM~11806708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is how to do it! my beef with cylinders is, might as well have hydraulics. there are no bragging rights if you can 3 but you have cylinders. there is how ever rights if your doing it on bags. 
i like your stuff double down.


----------



## double down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6CMcjbBU44


----------



## double down

MY video


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> He should be able to tell you exactly, but there's a list on their site
> http://www.airlockups.com/home.htm
> I CAN ANSWER N-E QUESTION IF YOU NEED TO ASK ........
> (408) 971 - 9888


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> MY video


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 7 2008, 10:41 PM~11806776
> *this is how to do it! my beef with cylinders is, might as well have hydraulics. there are  no bragging rights if you can 3 but you have cylinders. there is how ever rights if your doing it on bags.
> i like your stuff double down.
> *


preach on brotha preach on :worship: :worship: :rant:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Oct 5 2008, 01:30 AM~11781768
> *airbagit.com is aim industries. ehhh im dealing with there customer service right now .... its  not bad but far from the best.
> *


I dont know hw many times I see this- when the solution is to jus deal with the man himslef- he even leaves his email in every magazine they advertise in. Fuc the little workers- hit up JOE- then start complainin if nothin gets done.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 5 2008, 07:18 AM~11782104
> *NO ONE DO THIS!  they are con artist, they lie about a lot of things, steal ideas from people. look at the picture of the gauge magazine dancer they have on there, 3 wheel tuck? truck doesn't have air cylinder is doesn't do a tuck. bunch of lies. on top of crappy parts.  they have many, many names. because they have to trick people into thinking its a different company.
> *


Maybe you should ask matt before yappin off-- the owner of the truck. They moutned cylinders on it for this advertisement and this advertisement only- since it is a pretty famous truck. The point of the ad is to show you how to go from Bags to cylinders-- and thats EXACTLY what they did with that truck. Go do your homework


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> Maybe you should ask matt before yappin off-- the owner of the truck. They moutned cylinders on it for this advertisement and this advertisement only- since it is a pretty famous truck. The point of the ad is to show you how to go from Bags to cylinders-- and thats EXACTLY what they did with that truck. Go do your homework
> THANKS BRO !
> THIS PAULE bRO !
> YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN !


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> Maybe you should ask matt before yappin off-- the owner of the truck. They moutned cylinders on it for this advertisement and this advertisement only- since it is a pretty famous truck. The point of the ad is to show you how to go from Bags to cylinders-- and thats EXACTLY what they did with that truck. Go do your homework
> THANKS BRO !
> THIS PAULE bRO !
> YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN !
Click to expand...


----------



## SWIPH

> Maybe you should ask matt before yappin off-- the owner of the truck. They moutned cylinders on it for this advertisement and this advertisement only- since it is a pretty famous truck. The point of the ad is to show you how to go from Bags to cylinders-- and thats EXACTLY what they did with that truck. Go do your homework
> THANKS BRO !
> THIS PAULE bRO !
> YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN !
> 
> 
> 
> No sweat dawg- Im jus sic and tired of all these ****** bitchin when they dont even know what the fuc is really goin on. I mean- its real simple- use cylinders if you want to use cylinders- and use bags if you want to use bags- how hard is that to understand. Its not like aint nobody postin pics on here with both of em-- its like they think everybody wants em to understand this shit off the brails system all blind and shit. Ive had people tellin me for the longest time you couldnt 3 wheel ON air at all- and I was 3 wheelin bac in 03 on bags. Shit makes me laugh- everybody want to act like they know shit- when they dont know shit. Im bout to start a topic bout ****** that dont know shit- but they got the smell of it all in they face :biggrin:
> Im gonna post pics from your page with some cylinder action- and post some from the lil homie doin it big from DOUBLE DOWN- both yall ****** be postin shit on here in these ****** faces- and bitches still wanna debate shit- what the fuk- ya feel me bRO.
> 
> and for that muthafucca that be yappin bout the GUAGE truck- im ready to grade your homework assignment- WHERE THE FUC IS YOUR REPORT?????
> you want MATTS number- would that help- Ill let ya cheat a little bit- it aint gonna change the truth
Click to expand...


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 8 2008, 01:58 PM~11813378
> *Maybe you should ask matt before yappin off-- the owner of the truck. They moutned cylinders on it for this advertisement and this advertisement only- since it is a pretty famous truck.  The point of the ad is to show you how to go from Bags to cylinders-- and thats EXACTLY what they did with that truck. Go do your homework
> *


umm sorry, no they didnt. matt NEVER had cylinders on that truck. its just a picture of when dancing cropped out. i have pushed that truck in and out of a few performances at IRP. i also know matt was very up set with them when they put that add in the magazine because THE TRUCK NEVER HAD CYLINDERS! maybe you should go do your home work.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 9 2008, 09:21 PM~11827750
> *umm sorry, no they didnt. matt NEVER had cylinders on that truck. its just a picture of when dancing cropped out. i have pushed that truck in and out of a few performances at IRP. i also know matt was very up set with them when they put that add in the magazine because THE TRUCK NEVER HAD CYLINDERS! maybe you should go do your home work.
> *


So why would matt have said they put cylinders on it then- jus to keep JOE happy or what- did he get paid that much money for that advertisement?/ damn- I didnt know he was a sell out like that. It makes sense what you say about the pic the truck bein dancin while cropped out-- but to say somethin was done and it wasnt- thats some bitch shit. Maybe you know a little somethin bout it- Im jus goin off what matt had said-- Im kinda in shock right now :biggrin:

Oh yeah- and I wasnt sayin it had em on in any competintion- so pushin it in and out wouldnt have made a difference.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 9 2008, 10:47 PM~11828037
> *So why would matt have said they put cylinders on it  then- jus to keep JOE happy or what- did he get paid that much money for that advertisement?/ damn- I didnt know he was a sell out like that. It makes sense what you say about the pic the truck bein dancin while cropped out-- but to say somethin was done and it wasnt- thats some bitch shit. Maybe you know a little somethin bout it- Im jus goin off what matt had said-- Im kinda in shock right now :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah- and I wasnt sayin it had em on in any competintion- so pushin it in and out wouldnt have made a difference.
> *


that contradicting a little because i recall that truck NEVER had cylinders, and matt not being happy with chassis tech about the add. 
i suspect this to be the photo that got doctored. 








if you got the mag with the add, check it out, see if that dont look odd as fuck. how can the rear end be lower but be the side that has the tire off the ground? the hood looks like its not down, so that would say its in flight. the right rear tire is cropped and brought up into the bed. 
and by saying i did some pushing, im just saying i know a few of the guys.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 9 2008, 09:56 PM~11828117
> *that contradicting a little because i recall that truck NEVER  had cylinders, and matt not being happy with chassis tech about the add.
> i suspect this to be the photo that got doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you got the mag with the add, check it out, see if that dont look odd as fuck. how can the rear end be lower but be the side that has the tire off the ground? the hood looks like its not down, so that would say its in flight. the right rear tire is cropped and brought up into the bed.
> and by saying i did some pushing, im just saying i know a few of the guys.
> *


Some good points you make- I wa jus goin off what matt said- but like i said- maybe he was jus sayin it for the advertisewment.
Ill chec the add out tomorow for sure.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 9 2008, 09:21 PM~11827750
> *umm sorry, no they didnt. matt NEVER had cylinders on that truck. its just a picture of when dancing cropped out. i have pushed that truck in and out of a few performances at IRP. i also know matt was very up set with them when they put that add in the magazine because THE TRUCK NEVER HAD CYLINDERS! maybe you should go do your home work.
> *



Matts truck has never used air cylinders. that picuture in aims Ad, is a bullshit photoshop and a lie.. i have helped matt with it as has Mark. that truck has never had cylinders.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 10 2008, 09:23 AM~11829966
> *Matts truck has never used air cylinders. that picuture in aims Ad, is a bullshit photoshop and a lie.. i have helped matt with it as has Mark. that truck has never had cylinders.
> *


  

sometime people ya gotta make your works a little sweeter because you may have to eat them.


----------



## [email protected]

they have been asked to remove that ad nemorous times. just for some reason keeps popping back up..


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 10 2008, 08:32 AM~11830036
> *
> 
> sometime people ya gotta make your works a little sweeter because you may have to eat them.
> *


Im pretty sure I alread told ya that I believe you- and to me that is eaten my words- IM MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT WHEN IM WRONG-- or somethin I said was wrong. but like I said- I WAS GOIN OFF WHAT MATT SAID- and aparently he said it jus for the advertisement reason. Either way though- I already said I believed you-- it makes me laugh you had to go get back up on the situation :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 10 2008, 11:14 AM~11831260
> *they have been asked to remove that ad nemorous times. just for some reason keeps popping back up..
> *


SO WHY DOESNT HE JUS GET SUPER PISSED AND BOYCOTT EM-post and add in GUAGE or somethin? do they really do that much for him besides givin him some $500 control arms?
If thats the case- hell Ill make him some control arms myself that are guranteed for life as well-- if its gonna get me all that advertisement :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

THATS BETWEEN HIM AND CHASSIS TECH DUDE, Matt does not work for us anymore, he took another job in a different industry


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 10 2008, 01:27 PM~11831815
> *Im pretty sure I alread told ya that I believe you- and to me that is eaten my words- IM MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT WHEN IM WRONG-- or somethin I said was wrong. but like I said- I WAS GOIN OFF WHAT MATT SAID- and aparently he said it jus for the advertisement reason. Either way though- I already said I believed you-- it makes me laugh you had to go get back up on the situation :biggrin:
> *


im just pointing out that you where not very humble in how you tried to call me out, theirs way more mature ways of telling someone you think there wrong other than calling them "******" and mutherfuckers. and telling them to do home work, ect. it just looks immature. im done with it, squash that. because sometimes im wrong, so i have to eat my words, so i do my best to make sure im not eating rocks and razer blades when im wrong. 

as for chassis tech, what do people think when they seem them with MANY names? bad mouthing other shops and businesses? thats just not cool with me. so in my opinion i wont go with them or suggest anyone do so.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 10 2008, 04:28 PM~11833689
> *im just pointing out that you where not very humble in how you tried to call me out, theirs way more mature ways of telling someone you think there wrong other than calling them "******" and mutherfuckers. and telling them to do home work, ect. it just looks immature. im done with it, squash that. because sometimes im wrong, so i have to eat my words, so i do my best to make sure im not eating rocks and razer blades when im wrong.
> 
> as for chassis tech, what do people think when they seem them with MANY names? bad mouthing other shops and businesses? thats just not cool with me.  so in my opinion i wont go with them or suggest anyone do so.
> *


Dawg-- ya gotta understand- that MATT HIMSELF TOLD ME- so why would I have thought I ever would have to eat my words?? I mean-- if somebody told you somethin about a vehicle they owned- wouldnt you believe em- ESPECIALY IN A SITUATION LIKE THAT???
And as far as chassis tech-- I know they have thier issues- but they have been badmouthed for years- and everything JOE says is the truth- cause is it wasnt- then jus like he says- THEY WOULD SUE HIM- right??
Im not tellin everybody to buy from them-- I dont buy everything from them- but I do buy from them- and have always been happy with all my buys.

Its all good- were dont with this-
OK- NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by double down_@Oct 8 2008, 09:44 AM~11810548
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6CMcjbBU44
> *


man that shit gets rediculous lift.. would love to see install pics if you dont mind sharing the knowledge


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 13 2008, 06:46 PM~11853054
> *man that shit gets rediculous lift.. would love to see install pics if you dont mind sharing the knowledge
> *


Roberts a cool cat- jus go chec out his myspace page- it shows a decent amount of KNOWLEDGE on it. He will answer any questions you have- he aint a hater


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

I HAVE A 1978 MONTE CARLO WOULD LIKE SUM INFO ABOUT THE AIRLOCK UP KIT. I WOUL LIKE TO KNOW HOW MUCH WILL IT RAISE AND HOW MUCH WILL IT DROP WITH 20'' WHEELS? ALSO CAN I STILL DO 3WHEEL WITH 2O INCH RIMS?


FREDDY
DESTINO C.C.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 24 2008, 12:04 PM~11687137
> *OF AIR RIDE OR HYDROS ?
> *


air ride :biggrin:


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

AIR RIDE.........


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

I HAVE A 1978 MONTE CARLO WOULD LIKE SUM INFO ABOUT THE AIRLOCK UP KIT. I WOUL LIKE TO KNOW HOW MUCH WILL IT RAISE AND HOW MUCH WILL IT DROP WITH 20'' WHEELS? ALSO CAN I STILL DO 3WHEEL WITH 2O INCH RIMS?


FREDDY
DESTINO C.C.


----------



## double down

> _Originally posted by double down_@Oct 7 2008, 07:35 PM~11806708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 it will three wheel on 20"


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

Damn dats bad ass S-10. so you have airlock two front air bags and rear cylinders? How big are the cylinders? Were did you get that set up?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

I KNOW WHO OWNS THE PATTEN ON THREE AIR LOCKUPS 
AN ITS NONE OF THOSE MUTHA FUCKAS !\

RS HYDRAULICS OWNS THAT SHIT !


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT AIRLOCK? DOES IT CAUSE ANY TROUBLE FOR THE CAR OR THE FRAME?


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 23 2008, 11:29 AM~11675556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

That car is sitting on 20s or 22s? Does it ride smooth? Not stiff or bouncy


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DESTINO CC 78MONTE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:43 AM~11938810
> *That car is sitting on 20s or 22s?  Does it ride smooth? Not stiff or bouncy
> *


IT'S RIDE IS SMOOTH LIKE A CADDY ,
BUT THE SMALL ASS TIRES MAKES IT STIFF .!


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Oct 22 2008, 08:33 AM~11938728
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

So for this kit I would be needing the two air bags and the compressor, and tank?


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DESTINO CC 78MONTE_@Oct 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11945305
> *So for this kit I would be needing the two air bags and the compressor, and tank?
> *


FOR AIR LOCK UPS KIT ?


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

[/quote]
AIR LOCK UPS KIT 
COMES WITH 
A PAIR 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS 
A PAIR OF SHOW BALLS
A PAIR OF CUPS 
A PAIR OF 2 1/2 TON SPRINGS
AND 8 BOLTS


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

Okay. Do you also have the brakets for the air bags? is there any welding needed?


----------



## locoriderz

>


AIR LOCK UPS KIT 
COMES WITH 
A PAIR 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS 
A PAIR OF SHOW BALLS
A PAIR OF CUPS 
A PAIR OF 2 1/2 TON SPRINGS
AND 8 BOLTS
[/quote]


Do you have any better pictures of the cups?


----------



## pauls 1967

MY OPION I RATHER HAVE HYDRAULICS I LOVE THEM I LOVE THE SOUND OF THEM JUST MY OPION


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> MY OPION I RATHER HAVE HYDRAULICS I LOVE THEM I LOVE THE SOUND OF THEM JUST MY OPION
> YOU KNOW I GOT IT FFROM BOTH WORLDS !
> 1966 IMPALA SS ON PUMPS N A EURO ON AIR BAGES !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> Okay. Do you also have the brakets for the air bags? is there any welding needed?
> THERE ARE BRAKETS
> JUST A LITTLE TAK WELDING !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> No sweat dawg- Im jus sic and tired of all these ****** bitchin when they dont even know what the fuc is really goin on. I mean- its real simple- use cylinders if you want to use cylinders- and use bags if you want to use bags- how hard is that to understand. Its not like aint nobody postin pics on here with both of em-- its like they think everybody wants em to understand this shit off the brails system all blind and shit. Ive had people tellin me for the longest time you couldnt 3 wheel ON air at all- and I was 3 wheelin bac in 03 on bags. Shit makes me laugh- everybody want to act like they know shit- when they dont know shit. Im bout to start a topic bout ****** that dont know shit- but they got the smell of it all in they face :biggrin:
> Im gonna post pics from your page with some cylinder action- and post some from the lil homie doin it big from DOUBLE DOWN- both yall ****** be postin shit on here in these ****** faces- and bitches still wanna debate shit- what the fuk- ya feel me bRO.
> 
> and for that muthafucca that be yappin bout the GUAGE truck- im ready to grade your homework assignment- WHERE THE FUC IS YOUR REPORT?????
> you want MATTS number- would that help- Ill let ya cheat a little bit- it aint gonna change the truth


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> No sweat dawg- Im jus sic and tired of all these ****** bitchin when they dont even know what the fuc is really goin on. I mean- its real simple- use cylinders if you want to use cylinders- and use bags if you want to use bags- how hard is that to understand. Its not like aint nobody postin pics on here with both of em-- its like they think everybody wants em to understand this shit off the brails system all blind and shit. Ive had people tellin me for the longest time you couldnt 3 wheel ON air at all- and I was 3 wheelin bac in 03 on bags. Shit makes me laugh- everybody want to act like they know shit- when they dont know shit. Im bout to start a topic bout ****** that dont know shit- but they got the smell of it all in they face :biggrin:
> Im gonna post pics from your page with some cylinder action- and post some from the lil homie doin it big from DOUBLE DOWN- both yall ****** be postin shit on here in these ****** faces- and bitches still wanna debate shit- what the fuk- ya feel me bRO.
> 
> and for that muthafucca that be yappin bout the GUAGE truck- im ready to grade your homework assignment- WHERE THE FUC IS YOUR REPORT?????
> you want MATTS number- would that help- Ill let ya cheat a little bit- it aint gonna change the truth
> 
> 
> 
> what's up swiph !
Click to expand...


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

I FEEL U # 1 RS HYDRAULICS! i HATE MUDA FUCKAS WHO THINK THEY KNOW EVERYTHING BUT IN THE LONG RUN THEY DONT KNOW SHIT. YOU SEE I PERSONATLY DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT AIR BAGS AND HYDROS THATS WHY I ASK QUESTIONS. BUT IM REALLY FOCUSING ON THOSE LOCK UP KIT FOR MY MONTE.............


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> well nephew i aint him !
> i know about my air lockups !


----------



## Mark

what in the world. why cant you guys quote properly? is it showing up all whopper jawed to everyone else.


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

YUP YEA I BELIEVE YOU... I HAVE 20''S ON MY MONTE. DOING THREE WHEEL, THE RIM LIP WONT HIT THE FLOOR?


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 25 2008, 01:49 PM~11971443
> *what in the world. why cant you guys quote properly? is it showing up all whopper jawed to everyone else.
> *


IT'S COOL BRO !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DESTINO CC 78MONTE_@Oct 25 2008, 01:58 PM~11971489
> *YUP YEA I BELIEVE YOU... I HAVE 20''S ON MY MONTE. DOING THREE WHEEL, THE RIM LIP WONT HIT THE FLOOR?
> *


MAY BE THE FENDER WELL , MIGHT !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DESTINO CC 78MONTE_@Oct 25 2008, 01:58 PM~11971489
> *YUP YEA I BELIEVE YOU... I HAVE 20''S ON MY MONTE. DOING THREE WHEEL, THE RIM LIP WONT HIT THE FLOOR?
> *


WHERE ARE YOU FROM BRO !


----------



## rick383

>


AIR LOCK UPS KIT 
COMES WITH 
A PAIR 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS 
A PAIR OF SHOW BALLS
A PAIR OF CUPS 
A PAIR OF 2 1/2 TON SPRINGS
AND 8 BOLTS
[/quote]


you got this on the 64 ragtop


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> AIR LOCK UPS KIT
> COMES WITH
> A PAIR 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS
> A PAIR OF SHOW BALLS
> A PAIR OF CUPS
> A PAIR OF 2 1/2 TON SPRINGS
> AND 8 BOLTS


you got this on the 64 ragtop
[/quote]
yes sir they do an a 65 ragtop n a 81 regal


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Oct 4 2008, 09:25 AM~11776652
> *If your looking for the air lock ups cylinders you can find them alot cheaper at the web site called airbagit.com  and you will see a air cylinder that looks differen't from the rshydraulics they sell but when you get the cylinder they are the same and airbagit only sells their cylinders for 100 a piece I bought two cylinders from them and got two for a 100 so I would say go there instead of rshydraulics
> *


they get them of us !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by DESTINO CC 78MONTE_@Oct 16 2008, 04:05 PM~11884932
> *I HAVE A 1978 MONTE CARLO WOULD LIKE SUM INFO ABOUT THE AIRLOCK UP KIT. I WOUL LIKE TO KNOW HOW MUCH WILL IT RAISE AND HOW MUCH WILL IT DROP WITH 20'' WHEELS? ALSO CAN I STILL DO 3WHEEL WITH 2O INCH RIMS?
> FREDDY
> DESTINO C.C.
> *


HALLA !


----------



## meangene

a wutz good paulie, Thiz your boy from victoria down in Texas, We started on my caddy already just have to do a couple of more things before we get the cylinders on, but I know Its going to be a trend setter down here. Everybody tells me the same i wont be able to get my caddy up on three with these cylinders, but shit im fixing to shut there mouth real quick huh! Holla back at cha boy :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Oct 29 2008, 06:31 AM~12003627
> *a wutz good paulie, Thiz your boy from victoria down in Texas, We started on my caddy already just have to do a couple of more things before we get the cylinders on, but I know Its going to be a trend setter down here. Everybody tells me the same i wont be able to get my caddy up on three with these cylinders, but shit im fixing to shut there mouth real quick huh! Holla back at cha boy :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit what's up RO !
paule here just checking the thread !
and saw this !
fuck yeah mutha fuckas are going to trip on your caddy !
did you get the stickers i sent you guys !


----------



## meangene

Ya dawg we got em, Hopefully by next month ill have everything done on da lac than ill send some pics to shut these hatters mouth, QuIcK. Laterz


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Oct 29 2008, 11:07 AM~12005969
> *Ya dawg we got em, Hopefully by next month ill have everything done on da lac than ill send some pics to shut these hatters mouth, QuIcK. Laterz
> *


oh hell yeah my bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Oct 29 2008, 06:31 AM~12003627
> *a wutz good paulie, Thiz your boy from victoria down in Texas, We started on my caddy already just have to do a couple of more things before we get the cylinders on, but I know Its going to be a trend setter down here. Everybody tells me the same i wont be able to get my caddy up on three with these cylinders, but shit im fixing to shut there mouth real quick huh! Holla back at cha boy :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to se your caddy bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN

> WITH THE THREE WHEEL AIR LOCKUPS HIT THE FRONT UP .
> THEN HIT THE LEFT OR RIGHT UP . WITH 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS
> WOULD MAKE YOUR RIDE HIT THREE WHEELS .
> I GOT A 2006 NISSAN ALTIMA ON BAGS .
> I CAN HIT A THREE WHEEL ON A TURN ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any pics of this on 3?
Click to expand...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> AIR RIDE.........
> IS THE LOOK OF THE FUTURE THEY SAY !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> Got any pics of this on 3?
> THIS NISSAN CAN HIT A THREE WHEEL ON U TURN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> Got any pics of this on 3?
> THIS NISSAN CAN HIT A THREE WHEEL ON U TURN !
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir!
Click to expand...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> AIR LOCK UPS KIT
> COMES WITH
> A PAIR 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS
> A PAIR OF SHOW BALLS
> A PAIR OF CUPS
> A PAIR OF 2 1/2 TON SPRINGS
> AND 8 BOLTS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Oct 5 2008, 01:30 AM~11781768
> *airbagit.com is aim industries. ehhh im dealing with there customer service right now .... its  not bad but far from the best.
> *


I AGREE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Oct 29 2008, 11:07 AM~12005969
> *Ya dawg we got em, Hopefully by next month ill have everything done on da lac than ill send some pics to shut these hatters mouth, QuIcK. Laterz
> *


GOOD SHIT CANT WAIT TILL THE PICTURES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

>
Click to expand...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:cheesy:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 13 2008, 07:20 PM~12150201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

IT WILL RAISE 16 INCHES AND YES IT WILL DROP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by DESTINO CC 78MONTE_@Oct 16 2008, 04:05 PM~11884932
> *I HAVE A 1978 MONTE CARLO WOULD LIKE SUM INFO ABOUT THE AIRLOCK UP KIT. I WOUL LIKE TO KNOW HOW MUCH WILL IT RAISE AND HOW MUCH WILL IT DROP WITH 20'' WHEELS? ALSO CAN I STILL DO 3WHEEL WITH 2O INCH RIMS?
> FREDDY
> DESTINO C.C.
> *


i got to check it out bro !
are you near by !
so i can take a look at it !


----------



## my83caddy

idk if sum one already asked this or not but if u get the air lock up can u still play like u wood wit just bags


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by my83caddy_@Nov 20 2008, 01:08 PM~12211561
> *idk if sum one already asked this or not  but if u get the air lock up can u still play like u wood wit just bags
> *


YEAH YOU CAN !
IF YOU HAD FOUR TANKS 
FOUR COMPRESSOR , 
YOU WOULD HAVE HELLA MORE PLAYING TIME


----------



## my83caddy

kk now i no lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by my83caddy_@Nov 20 2008, 09:27 PM~12216370
> *kk now i no lol
> *


NO PROBLEM LOL !


----------



## thapachuco

how much does R&S charge to bag just the front end of a 67 buick?

how much if you supply all the parts?

how much if i bring in all the parts?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 21 2008, 09:35 AM~12220274
> *how much does R&S charge to bag just the front end of a 67 buick?
> 
> how much if you supply all the parts?
> 
> how much if i bring in all the parts?
> *


BRING IT IN AN LET THEM TAKE A LOOK AT !


----------



## thapachuco

no ball park or quick estimate?

I work when they are open.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 21 2008, 04:54 PM~12223981
> *no ball park or quick estimate?
> 
> I work when they are open.
> *


there open on saturdays !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 21 2008, 04:54 PM~12223981
> *no ball park or quick estimate?
> 
> I work when they are open.
> *


see i dont want to bull shit with da price
that's why i would like for them to see your ride bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

stay on top of the game !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 21 2008, 09:35 AM~12220274
> *how much does R&S charge to bag just the front end of a 67 buick?
> 
> how much if you supply all the parts?
> 
> how much if i bring in all the parts?
> *


JUST TO LIFT THE FRONT END WITH YOU OWN PARTS 1 RACK !
SINCE THEY ARE YOUR PARTS THEY ARE NOT WARRANTY !
ARE PARTS HAS 1 YEAR WARRANTY ON ALL PARTS !


----------



## thapachuco

$1000 for the front? includes what exactly, fill size, dump size? Hose size? bad brand?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 24 2008, 02:59 PM~12244704
> *$1000 for the front? includes what exactly, fill size, dump size? Hose size? bad brand?
> *


THAT'S WHY I NEED YOU TO COME IN BRO SO WE CAN TALK ABOUT PRICE !


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 24 2008, 04:59 PM~12244704
> *$1000 for the front? includes what exactly, fill size, dump size? Hose size? bad brand?
> *


he said a thousand if YOU bring your own parts...


----------



## thapachuco

yea i know 1K for labor. seem a little steep but i know its good work. whats the warranty cover?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Nov 25 2008, 04:42 PM~12256536
> *yea i know 1K for labor. seem a little steep but i  know its good work. whats the warranty cover?
> *


ALL PARTS COVERED BY R&S !


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## REV. chuck

3 wheels more about pivot points and leverage then weight the more lift in the rear the easier it is to create a pivot point to lift the front of the truck 


you can do 3 with air shocks if you know how to build the suspension to do it


----------



## my83caddy

were is there a shop in or by buffalo new york that i can go for and estimate??


----------



## double down

my video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCe-CS2oDJI


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by double down_@Dec 4 2008, 09:50 PM~12339318
> *my video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCe-CS2oDJI
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## double down

> _Originally posted by double down_@Dec 4 2008, 07:50 PM~12339318
> *my video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCe-CS2oDJI
> *


the real 3 wheel motion NO cyclinder? 200psi


----------



## my83caddy

that aint by buffalo lol


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by double down_@Dec 4 2008, 07:47 PM~12339974
> *the real 3 wheel motion NO cyclinder? 200psi
> *



Thats clean ,BUT LOOKS CLEANNER WHEN IT PAUSES A 3


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2008, 03:27 PM~12346870
> *Thats clean ,BUT LOOKS CLEANNER WHEN IT PAUSES A 3
> 
> 
> *


that's our air cylinders on that caddy !
AN THAT CADDY LOOKS HELLA SICK ON A STAy STILL !


----------



## double down

on air bag










myspace.com/doubledowncustoms


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 5 2008, 07:28 PM~12349366
> *that's our air cylinders on that caddy !
> AN THAT CADDY LOOKS HELLA SICK ON A STAy STILL !
> *


yes they are  easy as hell to do a stand still on trucks with air bags , especially those minis, but when you get a 4 door caddy*V8* WITH A CAR LOAD OF HOMIES....sitting a 3. air cylinders the only way to go.good looking out on the product RS HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Dec 6 2008, 04:55 PM~12354679
> *yes they are   easy as hell to do a stand still on trucks with air bags , especially those minis, but when you get  a 4 door caddyV8  WITH A CAR LOAD OF HOMIES....sitting a 3. air cylinders the only way to go.good looking out on the product RS HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:
> *


are you serious lol !
thanks bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 5 2008, 09:33 PM~12350103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## double down

well that caddy looks good do u have any videos of it, i have many videos of my work you should take a look and let me know what you think or if you have any qestions im all ways glad to help
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCe-CS2oDJI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmQVsCsMPbI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6CMcjbBU44


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

SOME VIDS NOT THE BEST QUALITY.


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW IF THESE VIDEOS ARE PLAYING?


----------



## locoriderz

the first two dont work


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

shit....not sure why they don't work.. they work on my computer but on my homies the first one don't work :dunno:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2008, 11:12 PM~12407618
> *shit....not sure why they don't work.. they work on my computer but on my homies the first one don't work :dunno:
> *


yeah bro 
it works for mine too !
job well done on that caddy man !


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 13 2008, 08:43 AM~12419918
> *yeah bro
> it works for mine too !
> job well done on that caddy man !
> *



good looking out, once again


----------



## double down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHn18WhueTI
what you think


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by double down_@Dec 14 2008, 05:28 PM~12428762
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHn18WhueTI
> what you think
> *


I LIKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 03:26 PM~12421739
> *good looking out, once again
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## double down

here are some uses for air cyclinder


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 28 2008, 01:45 PM~12544431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE !


----------



## eyeneff

:biggrin:


----------



## swangin&bangin

any install pics of the air cylinders looked around and can only find some in feb lowrider mag some in depth pics would help


----------



## impalasam63

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 31 2008, 05:10 AM~12567763
> *NICE !
> *


yes that is nice, but some of us enjoy lowriding and all of its aspects (even Forums) with our family. There is an off topic section if your a member where you can post stuff like this.


----------



## customcutlass

what kind of bags do u need for the front of a 1984 cutlass to lock on three n how much for them i fixing to order the kit real soon so i need to get every thing all at onnce to make it easeir and right the first time


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Jan 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12685736
> *what kind of bags do u need for the front of a 1984 cutlass to lock on three n how much for them i fixing to order the kit real soon so i need to get every thing all at onnce to make it easeir  and right the first time
> *


THEY USE SLAM BAGES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by swangin&bangin_@Jan 4 2009, 10:11 AM~12600804
> *any install pics of the air cylinders  looked around and can only find some in feb lowrider mag  some in depth pics  would help
> *


THEY'LL BE NEW ONES IN THE NEXT COMING UP MAGZ !


----------



## customcutlass

which mag theres alot not to be a smart ass or anything just asking to get the right one


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 28 2008, 01:45 PM~12544431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 15 2008, 10:59 AM~12434381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm yes it does


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 20 2009, 09:34 AM~12759172
> *damm yes it does
> *


YES SIR ! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> YES SIR !
> :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2008, 02:11 PM~12401787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME VIDS NOT THE BEST QUALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD WORK HOMIES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT


----------



## wutang

ttt for leaking air cylinders! no thanks! already scrapped 1 set!!!

they blame it on install!


----------



## locoriderz

> _Originally posted by wutang_@Feb 21 2009, 01:07 PM~13068567
> *ttt for leaking air cylinders! no thanks! already scrapped 1 set!!!
> 
> they blame it on install!
> *


what did you replace them with?
they say you can rebuild them but dont have a rebuild kit.


----------



## GPone

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 28 2008, 04:45 PM~12544431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im sold, Ill take two...


----------



## Bagged Sixty8

What would the cost be for a LOCK UP set up for my 68 Impala. It's already bagged all the way around with 2 tanks and 2 compressors. How easy would the install/replacment be?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

that impala 68 looks sick layed out


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 01:21 PM~13076877
> *What would the cost be for a LOCK UP set up for my 68 Impala. It's already bagged all the way around with 2 tanks and 2 compressors. How easy would the install/replacment be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE !
YOUR PRICE IS 627.00 PLUS SHIPPING !
MY NAME IS PAULE AT RS HYDRAULICS CALL ME FOR MORE INFO 408 971 9888


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by double down_@Dec 5 2008, 09:03 PM~12349768
> *on air bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myspace.com/doubledowncustoms
> *


looks like my air lockups too !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 01:21 PM~13076877
> *What would the cost be for a LOCK UP set up for my 68 Impala. It's already bagged all the way around with 2 tanks and 2 compressors. How easy would the install/replacment be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL EASY !
JUST NEED TO CUT A 4" HOLES FOR THR AIR LOCKUPS AN WELD THE SHOW BALLS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 26 2009, 11:33 AM~13118513
> *TTT !
> *


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2008, 04:11 PM~12401787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME VIDS NOT THE BEST QUALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got any pics of the trunk? what in the front, bags??


----------



## double down

ON AIR BAG





















myspace.com/doubledowncustoms


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

GOOD LOOKING OUT HOME BOY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ask for paule .......
on sale now from 678.00 reduced to 627.00


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> ask for paule .......
> on sale now from 678.00 reduced to 627.00


----------



## bluedemon65

thats tight, can you still drive with the air locked up :0


----------



## GotSwitchez?

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 18 2008, 07:48 AM~12189469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GPone

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 25 2009, 03:10 PM~13108638
> *REAL EASY !
> JUST NEED TO CUT A 4" HOLES FOR THR AIR LOCKUPS AN WELD THE SHOW BALLS !
> *


Would you have to remove the spring perches, an bridge it in order to install the air cyl. To three wheel

An is it always the same rate spring for any car.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by bluedemon65_@Mar 11 2009, 10:06 PM~13255552
> *thats tight, can you still drive with the air locked up :0
> *


YES YOU CAN !
WITH NO PROBLEMS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Mar 13 2009, 10:02 AM~13270220
> *Would you have to remove the spring perches, an bridge it in order to install the air cyl.  To three wheel
> 
> An is it always the same rate spring for any car.
> *


ON WHAT KIND OF CAR ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT 1ST !


----------



## GPone

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 13 2009, 01:56 PM~13270718
> *ON WHAT KIND OF CAR ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT 1ST !
> *


76 impala 2dr


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

YOU HAVE TO DO A 4'INCH CUT OUT ON THE SPRING PERCH AN 
ADD A 2" SQUARE TUBING QUARTER 1/4" THICK TO HAVE CHAIN BRIGE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 12 2009, 10:56 AM~13259875
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## GotSwitchez?

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 13 2009, 01:12 PM~13272473
> *THANKS HOMIE !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

new pictures will be in soon !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by bluedemon65_@Mar 11 2009, 09:06 PM~13255552
> *thats tight, can you still drive with the air locked up :0
> *


put them on the bigbody homie!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE IS ON AIR STRUTS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 16 2009, 02:53 PM~13296880
> *
> MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE IS ON AIR STRUTS !
> *


WE'RE DOING BIG THINGS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by double down_@Mar 6 2009, 09:32 AM~13200333
> *ON AIR BAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myspace.com/doubledowncustoms
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 20 2009, 11:19 AM~13337266
> *
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 13 2009, 02:12 PM~13272473
> *THANKS HOMIE !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*now my ride is getting ready for paint*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

*my every day car !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*RS HYDRAULICS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

*RS HYDRAULICS !*


----------



## foey

now I am in this thread :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 13 2009, 04:07 PM~13564154
> *now I am in this thread :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 13 2008, 02:22 PM~12146879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING FOR YOU PAULE !
> *


hey heyhey im lovin it


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Apr 16 2009, 03:50 PM~13597557
> *hey heyhey im lovin it
> *


BAWHAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 27 2009, 02:51 PM~13705573
> *TTT !
> *


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

* TO THE TOP R&S !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT


----------



## singlepumpking

ttt for garbage cylinders that leak and snap!

as soon as they have any side load= piss air

as soon as the cutout hole rubs the cylinder=garbage!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 11 2009, 01:47 PM~13852979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I wish it was a Corona she was holding


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 11 2009, 04:49 PM~13854753
> * I wish it was a Corona she was holding
> *


why because you like nasty beer?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 12 2009, 08:55 AM~13861845
> *why because you like nasty beer?
> *


I DID IT CAUSE OF THE GIRL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 11 2009, 03:49 PM~13854753
> * I wish it was a Corona she was holding
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*ALL DAY CORONAS !*


----------



## Mark

so....do these air cylinders suck so bad that this topic has to be nothing but pictures of ladys and beer bottles? also well as poor quoting skills? 
for real i would think if this was a show off thread about these lock ups there would be more pics of there installs, videos of them in action ect. not this BS topic that now belong in OT.


----------



## singlepumpking

TTT FOR A GREAT SHILL if you dont know what a shill is visit google.com type in shill.

THis looser logs in with 4 differnet names and talks to himself and love selling air cylinders that are weak & leak!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lowridersin925

FUCK RS THEY SELL USE PARTS SHITTY ASS AIR BAGS AND FAKE ADEX DUMPS FUCK THEM AND THEIR GARBEG ASS SHIT WHY IS IT THE OWNER DON'T KNOW HIS SHIT CUZ HE IS FAKE FUCK HIM 2!!!!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## Mark

oooo look the "hater card" :uh:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

123456789


----------



## 2low2rl

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 24 2008, 09:19 AM~11685695
> *NO SIR .
> NOR DO YOU NEED TO FIBER GLASS QUARTER PANEL .
> NOR DO YOU NEED CHAINS .........
> JUST AIR .............
> *


yes you should. even if these are lower psi theres still just as much stress on the frame as there is with hydraulics. doesn't matter how your cars in three thats still alot of tweaking on the frame. and if you need chains with hydraulics you'll need them even more with these since you dont have the weight of the batteries and pumps in the back. thats what drops the back down into a three wheel unless your hitting a corner.



EDIT: I JUST REALISED HOW OLD THIS TOPIC WAS AFTER I POSTED SO FORGIVE ME IF IM A LITTLE LATE BUT SOME FACTS JUST DIDNT SEEM RIGHT.


----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## doubleRdazz

do you have pics of you 3 wheeling the altima?

i have an accord wagon and i am interested

pm me


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 1 2009, 02:57 PM~14064000
> *yes you should. even if these are lower psi theres still just as much stress on the frame as there is with hydraulics. doesn't matter how your cars in three thats still alot of tweaking on the frame. and if you need chains with hydraulics you'll need them even more with these since you dont have the weight of the batteries and pumps in the back. thats what drops the back down into a three wheel unless your hitting a corner.
> EDIT: I JUST REALISED HOW OLD THIS TOPIC WAS AFTER I POSTED SO FORGIVE ME IF IM A LITTLE LATE BUT SOME FACTS JUST DIDNT SEEM RIGHT.
> *


1 CORNER OF THE CAR WE BUILD A METAL SUB FRAME ,
IT ALLOWS THE CHAIN TO DO A THREE WHEEL !
SO YES YOUR RIGHT IT DOES NEED A CHAIN SORRY 
IF THE ANSWER WAS IN CORRECT !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 22 2009, 12:57 PM~13970640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amen


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 19 2009, 10:41 AM~14239054
> *amen
> *


fo sheeze !


----------



## All Out Customs

TTT for the homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 19 2009, 11:27 AM~14239488
> *TTT for the homie
> *


THANKS PARE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

2 ) 14'inch cylinders 
2 ) cups 
2 ) showballs
2 ) fittings 
2 ) springs
8 ) bolts

for $ 630.00 
an $50 to $95 - shipping !


----------



## casper38

damn i want to get some like dat for my lincoln..how low will it go with those cylinders? do i connect it just like a regular air bag? never really messed with cylinders b4


----------



## budgetblueoval

thats a cool product,,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jun 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14243285
> *damn i want to get some like dat for my lincoln..how low will it go with those cylinders? do i connect it just like a regular air bag? never really messed with cylinders b4
> *



IT'S LIKE INSTALLING HYDRAULICS CYLINDERS !
YOU DO NEED TO DO 4' CUT OUTS AN THEN WELD SHOW BALLS ON !
AN ADD CHAINS TO GET A MEAN ASS THREE WHEEL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 25 2009, 02:08 PM~14296477
> *ttt
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

how easy is it to three wheel with these


----------



## lo86cadi

My question is whether or not there's a needed psi with these. Is there a psi rating?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by lo86cadi_@Jun 28 2009, 08:49 PM~14324222
> *My question is whether or not there's a needed psi with these.  Is there a psi rating?
> *


YEAH SOME TIMES !
IF YOUR TANKS HOLDS 150 TO 200 PSI !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 26 2009, 10:15 PM~14312208
> *how easy is it to three wheel with these
> *


JUST HIT US UP BRO !
408 971 9888 !


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 25 2009, 02:07 PM~14295376
> *IT'S LIKE INSTALLING HYDRAULICS CYLINDERS !
> YOU DO NEED TO DO 4' CUT OUTS AN THEN WELD SHOW BALLS ON !
> AN ADD CHAINS TO GET A MEAN ASS THREE WHEEL !
> *


so how much shipped to 32712?


----------



## Low_roller187

do u have to run alot of psi or is 10 gallons at 210 enuff to lock up and roll 3?? cuz i dont want hellium or o2 in the trunk makes me paranoid itl blow up lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Jun 30 2009, 02:04 PM~14341685
> *do u have to run alot of psi or is 10 gallons at 210 enuff to lock up and roll 3?? cuz i dont want hellium or o2 in the trunk makes me paranoid itl blow up lol :biggrin:
> *


 i would be more afaid of your normal air tank than a HP cylinder. how many times is your tank checked compared to a HP cylinder? check out the diffrence in struckture.


----------



## My63impala

POPPING UP A 3 ON LOCKUPS IN MY 63 AT 200PSI CHAINS AND FRONT BAGS WITH 16 IN THE REAR

http://www.youtube.com/=64YO9


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jun 30 2009, 08:22 PM~14346242
> *POPPING UP A 3 ON LOCKUPS IN MY 63 AT 200PSI CHAINS AND FRONT BAGS WITH 16 IN THE REAR
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/=64YO9
> *


FUCKING SPAMmING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: ^^^^


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 30 2009, 09:08 PM~14346761
> *FUCKING SPAMmING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: ^^^^
> *


x2 


can i get a price for the rear setup shipped to 98513 please? 

also i have some 3 ton half stacks as well,could those be ran with them?


----------



## Low_roller187

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 30 2009, 06:34 PM~14344889
> *i would be more afaid of your normal air tank than a HP cylinder. how many times is your tank checked compared to a HP cylinder? check out the diffrence in struckture.
> *



thats very tru


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jun 30 2009, 12:07 PM~14341172
> *so how much shipped to 32712?
> *


give us a call homie !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

AIR LOCK UPS KIT 
COMES WITH 
A PAIR 14 INCH AIR CYLINDERS 
A PAIR OF SHOW BALLS
A PAIR OF CUPS 
A PAIR OF 2 1/2 TON SPRINGS
AND 8 BOLTS
[/quote]


----------



## casper38

i tried calling but it wont let me i guess is because im all the way in florida


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jul 1 2009, 11:56 AM~14352273
> *i tried calling but it wont let me i guess is because im all the way in florida
> *


THEN PM ME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 30 2009, 10:19 PM~14347619
> *x2
> can i get a price for the rear setup shipped to 98513 please?
> 
> also i have some 3 ton half stacks as well,could those be ran with them?
> *


ARE YOU IN CALI !

1 TO 2 TONS ARE BETTER ,

3 TONS WILL BE TO STIFF !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:biggrin: 

HATERS LIKE SOME ,

WHAT KEEPS THE SHOP OPEN !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 1 2009, 01:13 PM~14353094
> *ARE YOU IN CALI !
> 
> 1 TO 2 TONS ARE BETTER ,
> 
> 3 TONS WILL BE TO STIFF !
> *


i was just curious on the springs,and im in washington state


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 1 2009, 05:57 PM~14355828
> *i was just curious on the springs,and im in washington state
> *


SHIPPING PRICES ARE ABOUT $ 30 TO 95 !


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 1 2009, 03:06 PM~14353583
> *my every day car !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just dont get it man? why do you post this? how about a full install done at your shop of these things? just dont think posting your beater and tons of chicks really does it.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 2 2009, 06:46 PM~14366743
> *i just dont get it man? why do you post this? how about a full install done at your shop of these things? just dont think posting your beater and tons of chicks really does it.
> *


x2 or when you ask about it and then he says to call  just show the full installs :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 2 2009, 02:02 PM~14364310
> *SHIPPING PRICES ARE ABOUT $ 30 TO 95 !
> *


k thanks...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 3 2009, 08:25 AM~14371412
> *k thanks...
> *


NO PROBLEM !


----------



## My63impala

ya man you make it seem as if your hiding something? why do you not post a build or why has no one ever posted a build of these things


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 4 2009, 03:18 AM~14378341
> *ya man you make it seem as if your hiding something? why do you not post a build or why has no one ever posted a build of these things
> *



:uh:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 5 2009, 04:15 PM~14385613
> *I DONT HAVE ANY UP DATED PICTURES AT THIS TIME !
> WE HAVE IT IN LOW RIDER MAG AN STREET LOW MAG STEP BY STEP !
> *


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0702_..._air/index.html


----------



## My63impala

so you have only done one car ? and i saw these pics forever ago


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 6 2009, 08:26 AM~14390830
> *so you have only done one car ? and i saw these pics forever ago
> *


:yessad: Apparently they own the patent to 3 wheeling on air but can't afford a camera :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 6 2009, 12:21 PM~14393369
> *:yessad: Apparently they own the patent to 3 wheeling on air but can't afford a camera :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## My63impala

if your not going to show any cars with your product or anything that has to do with it then stop bumping your topic show some builds and you will not have to


----------



## baggedout81

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486495

No shit i even started a topic and sent a pm to them and not a dam thing.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 6 2009, 06:37 PM~14396518
> *if your not going to show any cars with your product or anything that has to do with it then stop bumping your topic show some builds and you will not have to
> *


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jul 6 2009, 02:21 PM~14393369
> *:yessad: Apparently they own the patent to 3 wheeling on air but can't afford a camera :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

WTF !


----------



## vengence

well its decided,thats what im goin with,but what im curious about is what compressors would you recommend running? 

i was thinking something along the line of the new viair compressors i think they are 500s but dont quote me on that,i seen 2 of their new compressors at a show here on a mini truck and that thing was building air fast,as people were playing with it,kept up no problem...

then again i may also run a extra power cell or 2 in the trunk with it as well.. :biggrin: 

any input is appreciated..


----------



## vengence

oops double post :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 8 2009, 12:53 AM~14408960
> *well its decided,thats what im goin with,but what im curious about is what compressors would you recommend running?
> 
> i was thinking something along the line of the new viair compressors i think they are 500s but dont quote me on that,i seen 2 of their new compressors at a show here on a mini truck and that thing was building air fast,as people were playing with it,kept up no problem...
> 
> then again i may also run a extra power cell or 2 in the trunk with it as well.. :biggrin:
> 
> any input is appreciated..
> *


380's or 480' w/ a batt. or 2


----------



## vengence

they bigger than a 480 because thats what my brother has in his blazer..

these new ones hella powerfull


----------



## baggedout81

or go w/ a EDC


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 7 2009, 11:47 PM~14409303
> *they bigger than a 480 because thats what my brother has in his blazer..
> 
> these new ones hella powerfull
> *



X 2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

I DONT HAVE TIME FOOLS ,
I'M JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER WORKING MAN !


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 9 2009, 09:30 AM~14422042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WHY THEY BAG ON ME !
> *


blah blah blah, knock of that childish crap. we bag on you because you wont stop posting pointless crap in a topic thats suposed to be about these air cylinders. 
could give a shit less about your FWD. 
dont care what chick you think is hot.
What I and many others want to see is a new ride YOU GUYS did with these cylinders. start to finish. i just wanna see the install and how you chose to do it. then pics/videos of it doing a standing 3. 

that is nothing to hard to under stand. so why put all the smile faces and act like you didnt read what we said? or try and play the hater card, because homie i dont want to be like you or hate you nore can i not affored some cylinder. just want you to put up or shut up.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 9 2009, 09:30 AM~14422042
> *I DONT HAVE TIME FOOLS ,
> I'M JUST LIKE EVERY OTHER WORKING MAN !
> *


but you got time to post tones of random pictures in here? takes one second to snap a picture. while your working.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 9 2009, 08:34 AM~14422069
> *blah blah blah, knock of that childish crap. we bag on you because you wont stop posting pointless crap in a topic thats suposed to be about these air cylinders.
> could give a shit less about your FWD.
> dont care what chick you think is hot.
> What I and many others want to see is a new ride YOU GUYS did with these cylinders. start to finish. i just wanna see the install and how you chose to do it. then pics/videos of it doing a standing 3.
> 
> that is nothing to hard to under stand. so why put all the smile faces and act like you didnt read what we said?  or try and play the hater card, because homie i dont want to be like you or hate you nore can i not affored some cylinder. just want you to put up or shut up.
> *



I'LL POST THEM UP !

I'LL NEVER SHUT UP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> but you got time to post tones of random pictures in here? takes one second to snap a picture. while your working.
> 
> 
> YEAH YOUR RIGHT IT DOES !
> 
> I'LL SNAP PICTURES TODAY , I'LL POST THEM UP LATER ON AFTER WORK !


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Mark+Jul 9 2009, 09:36 AM~14422094-->
> 
> 
> 
> but you got time to post tones of random pictures in here? takes one second to snap a picture. while your working.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 9 2009, 09:43 AM~14422149
> *YEAH YOUR RIGHT IT DOES !
> 
> I'LL SNAP PICTURES TODAY , I'LL POST THEM UP LATER ON AFTER WORK !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 9 2009, 08:47 AM~14422172
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## My63impala

i will be watching :nicoderm:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 9 2009, 05:49 PM~14427278
> *i will be watching  :nicoderm:
> *











want some?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 9 2009, 04:49 PM~14427278
> *i will be watching  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## My63impala

> YEAH YOUR RIGHT IT DOES !
> 
> I'LL SNAP PICTURES TODAY , I'LL POST THEM UP LATER ON AFTER WORK !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two days pass ..........
Click to expand...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 9 2009, 08:23 AM~14421972
> *X 2
> *


i looked on the viair website,they aint even got info up on the 500 series yet,i seen em in action and im thinkin 2 of them in my trunk ill be good..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE ON AIR !


----------



## singlepumpking

ttt for another scammer company who sells air cylinders that leak.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 02:23 PM~14459737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you heard the update on them chrome tanks homie? 

might wanna look,its pinned in here...


----------



## livnlow713

how bout pics of instals yall done using the cylinders yall sell


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 14 2009, 04:32 PM~14471805
> *how bout pics of instals yall done using the cylinders yall sell
> *


tru that


----------



## vengence

ima make sure when i do mine i post em


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 14 2009, 03:32 PM~14471805
> *how bout pics of instals yall done using the cylinders yall sell
> *


yea. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 14 2009, 08:49 PM~14476603
> *yea.  :cheesy:
> *


hows that lincoln comin along man?


----------



## Low_roller187

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 14 2009, 02:32 PM~14471805
> *how bout pics of instals yall done using the cylinders yall sell
> *


 :werd: im not buying lock ups untill i see pics and i wanna buy them badly so PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 03:23 PM~14459737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey 66RollerzOnly.. LayItLow is pretty critical as you have noticed by now. I think what most people are feeling is that they would like to spend the money with R&S but they would also like to see the product they are purchasing installed. This will give them a very good idea of how it will look and function on their own ride(s). 

Its not like they can take the picture and fabricate their own cylinders (Robert does have the rights to this item and design). 

On another note I had heard that Alex from Kool Impressions was working with you guys, is that true? He has been in the game for a long time and has had some pretty innovative ideas of his own :thumbsup:


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

THIS IS WHAT U GET








NEED NITRO TANK








CUT THE HOLE OUT FOR THE CYLINDER








INSTALL BRIDGE








WELD IT TO FRAME








INSTALL POWER BALL








THEN CHAIN ONE SIDE DOWN

THEN HAVE FUN








THEN THERE IS THE 3 WHEEL, ON A 4 DOOR CADDY NOT NO MINI.


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Jul 15 2009, 07:15 PM~14486503
> *THIS IS WHAT U GET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED NITRO TANK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT THE HOLE OUT FOR THE CYLINDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSTALL BRIDGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELD IT TO FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSTALL POWER BALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN CHAIN ONE SIDE DOWN
> 
> THEN HAVE FUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN THERE IS THE 3 WHEEL, ON A 4 DOOR CADDY NOT NO MINI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Quick reply :wow: Now nobody can say you guys didnt post up what you do.


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

THEY ARE RELIABLE IF INSTALLED CORRECTLY,MEANING PLACEMENT ALLOW FOR 1/2 CLEARENCE FOR CYLINDER MOVEMENT. IF CYLINDER LEAKS PROBABLY BLEW A SEAL UNSCREW TOP AND THERE IS A BIG O RING REPLACE IT.

GOT THESES ONES AT APPLIED.











GOOD PRODUCT, IF INSTALLED CORRECTLY .


----------



## vengence

ima be doing the bridge under the floorpan on mine as long as permitted,gonna need some more room in trunk for audio as well..


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

IT DOESNT MATTER IF THE BRIDGE IS UNDER THE FLOOR PAN ,JUST MAKE SURE U WELD IT TO THE FRAME.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Jul 15 2009, 09:44 PM~14488771
> *IT DOESNT MATTER IF THE BRIDGE IS UNDER THE FLOOR PAN ,JUST MAKE SURE U WELD IT TO THE FRAME.
> *


YUP !


----------



## baggedout81

Dam them cylinders shoot up a bit outa the rear.My tank is sitting there 12 gal. 

Looks like a no go then


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 16 2009, 12:33 PM~14494382
> *Dam them cylinders shoot up a bit outa the rear.My tank is sitting there 12 gal.
> 
> Looks like a no go then
> *



you can limit how much the cylinder comes out. This customer wanted his car to lay out, just don't cut so much off the spring.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Jul 16 2009, 08:43 PM~14497270
> *you can limit how much the cylinder comes out. This customer wanted his car to lay out, just don't cut so much off the spring.
> *


that's the problem,i want it to lay out hard.


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

well, the other fix is relocate the tank. :dunno:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Jul 16 2009, 07:02 PM~14497481
> *well, the other fix is relocate the tank. :dunno:
> *


yezzir !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Jul 15 2009, 09:44 PM~14488771
> *IT DOESNT MATTER IF THE BRIDGE IS UNDER THE FLOOR PAN ,JUST MAKE SURE U WELD IT TO THE FRAME.
> *


without a doubt,thats why ima have my homie at si customs do the stress points and install the chain bridge,but its gonna be beefy enough to also help reinforce the rear frame and have room for it all,mine will lay low enough as i plan on some high fuckin 3s with mine,as in touching bumper at the shows....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 20 2009, 11:51 AM~14525711
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you know you got update pics on yours you wanna show homie :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

do u only sell air cylinders? or hydro cylinders 2?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jul 20 2009, 06:41 PM~14530678
> *do u only sell air cylinders? or hydro cylinders 2?
> *



we do air an hydros bro !


----------



## My63impala

these are lock ups


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 22 2009, 12:18 PM~14550270
> *these are lock ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE TRUCK IS JUCIED HES FROM MY TOWN


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jul 22 2009, 12:18 PM~14550270
> *these are lock ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's sick on a daully !


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

that dually's nice but I've never understood why people drive around in circles on 3.. after the first time around it's like ok, I get the idea.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*PARTS FOR 93 - 96 CADDY FLEETWOOD BIG BODY !*


SUN ROOF 
CHROME ROCKER PANELS 
CHROME IN FENDER WELLS EX
CALL ART 408 849 2717 !


----------



## casper38

wat brand cylinders do yall sell for hydros i need some 8's


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 02:43 PM~14551833
> *PARTS FOR 93 - 96 CADDY FLEETWOOD BIG BODY  !
> SUN ROOF
> CHROME ROCKER PANELS
> CHROME IN FENDER WELLS  EX
> CALL ART 408 849 2717 !
> *


how much for the wheel wells bro?


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jul 22 2009, 12:24 PM~14550328
> *THE TRUCK IS JUCIED HES FROM MY TOWN
> *


thats the Addictive Audio truck,if im not mistaken


----------



## Frogger

Here is my 1980 malibu 3 wheel on air.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

have you guys put these in a bigbody yet? 

do you still have 12s? or only 14s? 


how much psi do you need in one cylinder to three wheel? 200?


----------



## Frogger

I'm running 14's with around 600 psi.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

how are you getting such a high psi? 

i was thinking of having my 12 gal tank i already have just go to the front 
and giving each cylinder its own 5 gal tank and 480 compressor, giving them each 200 psi 

will this work? or do i need to change something about my idea?


----------



## IBREEZ69

WHATS UP PAULE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by IBREEZ69_@Jul 25 2009, 05:06 PM~14580639
> *WHATS UP PAULE !
> *



SUP bROther !


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Frogger+Jul 24 2009, 02:43 PM~14572759-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 14's with around 600 psi.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 24 2009, 02:52 PM~14572851
> *how are you getting such a high psi?
> *


x2??


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 26 2009, 09:51 AM~14584134
> *:0
> x2??
> *


NITRO


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 26 2009, 08:59 AM~14584459
> *NITRO
> *


 thanks


----------



## My63impala

Are these air lock ups i want to see the build


----------



## casper38

so wat kinda hydro cylinders do yall sell?


----------



## vengence

ttt what it do casper?


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 29 2009, 12:55 AM~14612286
> *ttt what it do casper?
> *


just waiting for this guy 2 answer a simple quiestion on wat brand of hydro cylinders they sale..its been like a week and still no answer :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jul 29 2009, 09:25 AM~14614977
> *just waiting for this guy 2 answer a simple quiestion on wat brand of hydro cylinders they sale..its been like a week and still no answer :0
> *



I AINT ANSWERED YET CAUSE I JUST GOT BACK FROM A CAR SHOW !

AN YOU SPELLED QUESTION WRONG !

WE SELL COMPETITION CYLINDERS 

OR REGULAR CYLINDERS !


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2009, 11:19 PM~14622786
> *I AINT ANSWERED YET CAUSE I JUST GOT BACK FROM A CAR SHOW !
> 
> AN YOU SPELLED QUESTION WRONG !
> 
> WE SELL COMPETITION CYLINDERS
> 
> OR REGULAR CYLINDERS !
> *


by brand i mean are they from pro hopper cce reds or are they cylinders that yall make? how much for some street?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jul 30 2009, 10:28 AM~14626883
> *by brand i mean are they from pro hopper cce reds or are they cylinders that yall make? how much for some street?
> *



WHAT SIZE STROKES ARE YOU LOOKING FOR !


----------



## casper38

some 8s and 10's


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jul 30 2009, 02:44 PM~14629809
> *some 8s and 10's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

sounds like you gettin some help,

how was the show homie?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 2 2009, 10:26 PM~14656606
> *sounds like you gettin some help,
> 
> how was the show homie?
> *



IT WAS COOL MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE TOOK 
1ST AT THE WEGO TOUR IN SAN BERNARDINO 

AN CAME HOME WITH ANOTHER AWARD LAST WEEKEND AT THE STREET LOW SHOW IN FRISCO !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2009, 11:21 PM~14679281
> *IT WAS COOL MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE TOOK
> 1ST AT THE WEGO TOUR IN SAN BERNARDINO
> 
> AN CAME HOME WITH ANOTHER AWARD LAST WEEKEND AT THE STREET LOW SHOW IN FRISCO !
> *


:thumbsup: congrats


----------



## EVIL WAYS

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 5 2009, 05:07 PM~14686468
> *:thumbsup: congrats
> *



thank you !

i'm 66 Rollerz Only daughter !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Aug 8 2009, 10:35 AM~14711118
> *thank you !
> 
> i'm 66 Rollerz Only daughter !
> *


your very welcome


----------



## My63impala

ok so right now i got a normal 200psi system 2 compressors and a 12gallon tank. So to run lockups in rear i need balljoints, lockups, chains, nitrogen or something to run high psi not sure how high i need? a regulator im i messing anything.... and do you have any kits or know how much it will cost for all of it?
Thanks Man


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 14 2009, 05:00 PM~14772577
> *ok so right now i got a normal 200psi system 2 compressors and a 12gallon tank. So to run lockups in rear i need balljoints, lockups, chains, nitrogen or something to run high psi not sure how high i need? a regulator im i messing anything.... and do you have any kits or know how much it will cost for all of it?
> Thanks Man
> *


WWW.AIRLOCKUPS.COM
the main site you need to see,that will help you with the questions you have...


----------



## My63impala

All right man if you can help me clear a few things up am more then willing to order some lock ups from you. 
-So first you want to install a helium tank and regulator in truck to add to my current system?
-then all the rest needed to install lock ups is the rear kit?
-And my final question is what size lockups should i get to pull a big 3 wheel but not scrape i saw you did a 64 what did he use
Thanks


----------



## vengence

ttt thems good questions... 

ask 66 rollerz only as per that...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 16 2009, 05:15 PM~14785773
> *All right man if you can help me clear a few things up am more then willing to order some lock ups from you.
> -So first you want to install a helium tank and regulator in truck to add to my current system?
> -then all the rest needed to install lock ups is the rear kit?
> -And my final question is what size lockups should i get to pull a big 3 wheel but not scrape i saw you did a 64 what did he use
> Thanks
> *


TO INSTALL A HELIUM TANK IS ALL UP TO YOU !

THEN YOU NEED THE KIT !

14' AIR LOCKUP ! 

I'M SORRY I'M JUST NOW ANSWERING , IVE BEEN IN THE HOSPITAL FOR THE PAST WEEK AN HALF !

I'M RECOVERING AT HOME NOW !

IF YOU HAVE ANY MORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL THE SHOP !


----------



## BASH3R

do you guys have a small chrome compressors??
i just need one


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 18 2009, 12:02 AM~14801469
> *TO INSTALL A HELIUM TANK IS ALL UP TO YOU !
> 
> THEN YOU NEED THE KIT !
> 
> 14' AIR LOCKUP !
> 
> I'M SORRY I'M JUST NOW ANSWERING , IVE BEEN IN THE HOSPITAL FOR THE PAST WEEK AN HALF !
> 
> I'M RECOVERING AT HOME NOW !
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY MORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL THE SHOP !
> *


get well soon homie...


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 18 2009, 04:26 PM~14806753
> *do you guys have a small chrome compressors??
> i just need one
> *


i got 1 for sale a 380c


----------



## EASTBAY 925

R & S HYDRAULICS SHOP :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :loco: SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by EASTBAY 925_@Aug 20 2009, 12:49 PM~14828746
> *R & S HYDRAULICS SHOP  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :banghead:  :loco: SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!
> *


please keep your negativity away from my positivity :biggrin: 

if ya gotta say somethin bad say it in a pm


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 18 2009, 02:02 AM~14801469
> *TO INSTALL A HELIUM TANK IS ALL UP TO YOU !
> 
> THEN YOU NEED THE KIT !
> 
> 14' AIR LOCKUP !
> 
> I'M SORRY I'M JUST NOW ANSWERING , IVE BEEN IN THE HOSPITAL FOR THE PAST WEEK AN HALF !
> 
> I'M RECOVERING AT HOME NOW !
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY MORE QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL THE SHOP !
> *


do yall sell the 8" cylinder shaft by itself i dont need the whole cylinder only the shaft mine got bent let me know asap


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Aug 20 2009, 05:38 PM~14831934
> *do yall sell the 8" cylinder shaft by itself i dont need the whole cylinder only the shaft mine got bent let me know asap
> *


just buy a new cylinder assy homie... you know its better that way... :biggrin:


----------



## My63impala

casper you running lock ups can you post your setup and car please just to have a idea


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 22 2009, 06:55 AM~14846408
> *casper you running lock ups can you post your setup and car please just to have a idea
> *


yeah i'll take some pics


----------



## My63impala

cool man ya i really want to see the setup like how all the lines are connected and what all you used for your set up would help out alot 
Thanks AJ


----------



## vengence

you thinkin of hookin your impala up finally?


----------



## My63impala

not 100 % yet man trying to decide to stick with air and go with lockups or switch to juice and just slowly start wrapping and adding batt until am happy


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Aug 25 2009, 05:08 PM~14878892
> *not 100 % yet man trying to decide to stick with air and go with lockups or switch to juice and just slowly start wrapping and adding batt until am happy
> *


reinforce stress points,bridge rear,and go with lockups,be able to do most the moves that juice can do,then you may just have to make sure you got plenty of air power for play time..


----------



## vengence

ttt for the homies


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 27 2009, 12:11 AM~14894348
> *reinforce stress points,bridge rear,and go with lockups,be able to do most the moves that juice can do,then you may just have to make sure you got plenty of air power for play time..
> *


its an impala


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 4 2009, 12:09 PM~14981287
> *its an impala
> *


just remembered that and still left that there....


----------



## lowlinc93

I have a question. I spent a good deal of money on the 14" from you guys. I had Black magic in vegas give my 93 towncar a chain bridge but couldn't get a 3 wheel out of it. then cylinder blew apart at about 450 psi, which is what was supposed to get it on 3. Any advice. I kind of gave up on the 3, since it was so expensive repairing car and replacing the cylinder. I had to have headliner redone and body work done, and replace rear window. It was a little crazt. Any advice would be good.


----------



## vengence

ttt


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 7 2009, 07:11 PM~15009128
> *I have a question.  I spent a good deal of money on the 14" from you guys.  I had Black magic in vegas give my 93 towncar a chain bridge but couldn't get a 3 wheel out of it.  then cylinder blew apart at about 450 psi, which is what was supposed to get it on 3.  Any advice.  I kind of gave up on the 3, since it was so expensive repairing car and replacing the cylinder.  I had to have headliner redone and body work done, and replace rear window.  It was a little crazt.  Any advice would be good.
> *


Anybody have advice???


----------



## IlegalRegal

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 7 2009, 08:11 PM~15009128
> *I have a question.  I spent a good deal of money on the 14" from you guys.  I had Black magic in vegas give my 93 towncar a chain bridge but couldn't get a 3 wheel out of it.  then cylinder blew apart at about 450 psi, which is what was supposed to get it on 3.  Any advice.  I kind of gave up on the 3, since it was so expensive repairing car and replacing the cylinder.  I had to have headliner redone and body work done, and replace rear window.  It was a little crazt.  Any advice would be good.
> *


they got no advice cause air cylinders suck n they know it.


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 9 2009, 09:04 PM~15034611
> *Anybody have advice???
> *


what exactly happened i can help you out. i dont work for them but installed them on a couple cars and worked fine. what blew apart? you say the cylinder, but what part? why were you running so much pressure? pics of the install.


----------



## inchristweride1990

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 23 2008, 10:29 AM~11675556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ask for paule .......
> *


hey man, can you lock a three wheel up with a fwd car? i gotta 87 olds 98 regency, how much would a setup run me to where i can three wheel and f/b/s/s with my car??


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

I just wanna c picks of u guys cars with air lock ups aired out I really wanna lay frame with these


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic_@Sep 10 2009, 07:15 PM~15044817
> *I just wanna c picks of u guys cars with air lock ups aired out I really wanna lay frame with these
> *



depends on how much coil you cut. its up to you bro on how low it will lay


----------



## mrbg

nice


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by V'SKUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2009, 08:44 AM~15037938
> *what exactly happened i can help you out. i dont work for them but installed them on a couple cars and worked fine. what blew apart? you say the cylinder, but what part? why were you running so much pressure? pics of the install.
> *


Top of the cylinder blew off. threaded the cap that screws on to the aluminum shaft. I should of taken pics of the cylinder. I think I threw out the cylinder since I moved. They told me, and they told black magice that it would take 450 psi to tilt on 3. here's some pics, happened awhile ago, but was going through some personal things so took me some time to get all the body work done, and replace the parts, and rear window. I'm not trying to knock these guys, just lookin for advice. I had given up since it cost so much to repair, but I put alot of money to get the 3 in the first place, know what I mean??
the setup...

















now that I fixed it....


----------



## lowlinc93

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic_@Sep 10 2009, 07:15 PM~15044817
> *I just wanna c picks of u guys cars with air lock ups aired out I really wanna lay frame with these
> *


Here's the rear layed out on 14" cylinders. The front is up which makes the rear look even lower. It doesn't lay frame in the rear, but I cut as much coil as I could without it hitting the rear deck. I can get a pic of it al layed out if you want.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 11 2009, 06:29 PM~15055483
> *Here's the rear layed out on 14" cylinders.  The front is up which makes the rear look even lower.  It doesn't lay frame in the rear, but I cut as much coil as I could without it hitting the rear deck.  I can get a pic of it al layed out if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :biggrin:


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 11 2009, 05:14 PM~15055336
> *Top of the cylinder blew off.  threaded the cap that screws on to the aluminum shaft.  I should of taken pics of the cylinder.  I think I threw out the cylinder since I moved.  They told me, and they told black magice that it would take 450 psi to tilt on 3.  here's some pics, happened awhile ago, but was going through some personal things so took me some time to get all the body work done, and replace the parts, and rear window.  I'm not trying to knock these guys, just lookin for advice.  I had given up since it cost so much to repair, but I put alot of money to get the 3 in the first place, know what I mean??
> the setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I fixed it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 It shouldnt have took that much pressure to tip a 3. im thinking that the chain plasement and tension was not correct. and im beting that the cylinder was not


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

and if the cylinder was sent loose meaning the top,and if it wasnt tightend it will blow off


----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 11 2009, 06:14 PM~15055336
> *Top of the cylinder blew off.  threaded the cap that screws on to the aluminum shaft.  I should of taken pics of the cylinder.  I think I threw out the cylinder since I moved.  They told me, and they told black magice that it would take 450 psi to tilt on 3.  here's some pics, happened awhile ago, but was going through some personal things so took me some time to get all the body work done, and replace the parts, and rear window.  I'm not trying to knock these guys, just lookin for advice.  I had given up since it cost so much to repair, but I put alot of money to get the 3 in the first place, know what I mean??
> the setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I fixed it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around: 
wow i would be fucking pissed. ive has air cylinders (not these ones) but a bagged civic and 400psi for the weekend. rode like ass locked up and got up hella quick. but that cylinder blowing up and damaging all that shit is fucked. i would have been hella pissed off.


----------



## lowlinc93

Shit! trust me I was.....took me almost a year to get it rolling again. Had to have body work done, headliner redone, then the new cylinder was like 250 shipped. Seems like that's the life, always putting money on the rides. Oh well. But now I'm wanting to give it a shot again. Almost thinking to juice it, since I have the chain bridge. But I have alot into this system. Viars, slams, 10 valves, nitrogen, cylinders.


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 16 2009, 08:58 AM~15097775
> *Shit! trust me I was.....took me almost a year to get it rolling again.  Had to have body work done, headliner redone, then the new cylinder was like 250 shipped.  Seems like that's the life, always putting money on the rides.  Oh well.  But now I'm wanting to give it a shot again.  Almost thinking to juice it, since I have the chain bridge.  But I have alot into this system.  Viars, slams, 10 valves, nitrogen, cylinders.
> *


if you try it again dnt run so much pressure, make adjustments on the chain tension,and try doing a rollen 3 first befor trying to run the pressure for the standing 3,and make sure the cylinder has room to move like a half inch around it and check valve the valves so pressure dnt try to go back in the tank


----------



## lowlinc93

I have a big ass parker check to keep from going back to tank. I did check the clearance of the cylinder also. I'll keep trying things. Good idea on the rolling 3 first. Thanks


----------



## Frogger

I had a cylinder top loose, but I found it out before I installed it. Here is my 80 malibu.


----------



## V'SKUSTOMS

yup that would cause the cylinder top to blow off.make sure the top is tight and proper clearence because you will end up bending the cylinder,


----------



## Frogger

It took me a min to stand a 3. Had to play with the lengths of chain, psi going to the cylinder, and in my case I did add some 1/4 inch plate to the humps an a cross bar in the back. (It isn't as easy as they say in the ad, but thats why its fun) :thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 11 2009, 06:29 PM~15055483
> *Here's the rear layed out on 14" cylinders.  The front is up which makes the rear look even lower.  It doesn't lay frame in the rear, but I cut as much coil as I could without it hitting the rear deck.  I can get a pic of it al layed out if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn c now thats good right there U got one of it fully layed f and b.?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SORRY I AINT BEEN ONLINE !

THANKS FOR THE RESPECT HOMIES !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:05 PM~15148895
> *SORRY I AINT BEEN ONLINE !
> 
> THANKS FOR THE RESPECT HOMIES !
> *


anytime homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## B22Below

2 inches in the rear........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by B22Below_@Sep 24 2009, 06:08 PM~15178204
> *2 inches in the rear........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S BAD ASS HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WELLS FARGO BANK IS NOW OFFERS 
FINANCING OPITIONS AN PAYMENT PLANS ,

HERE AT R&S HYDRAULICS !

(408) 971 - 9888


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WE AIR RIDE EAST PALO ALTO POLICE CAR , PICTURES WILL IN TONITE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 27 2009, 12:37 PM~15482154
> *TTT !
> *


AGAIN


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WHAT UP FOLKS !


----------



## my83caddy

were the pix at


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by my83caddy_@Nov 4 2009, 09:29 AM~15559086
> *were the pix at
> *


ooppss !

i forgot !

i'll post them up soon !


----------



## Charles_619

I'm looking to do a air lock up set on my 82 regal. Can I get some product names and a step by step please


----------

